
Ask HN: What are some interesting HN search queries? - vinchuco
Do you have some favorite or interesting searches that helped you find something you wouldn&#x27;t have otherwise?<p>Some sample search terms: &quot;Ask HN wish you had&quot;, &quot;tools of the trade&quot;, &quot;what to learn&quot;, &quot;what is the most&quot;, &quot;biggest impact&quot;
======
quickthrower2
I sometimes search for Haskell just to see if there is anything interesting
related to that language

